# Comment ressuciter un iPod!!



## citron (24 Septembre 2002)

Voilà deux semaines que j'ai mon iPod en poche, quel bonheur! Enfin jusqu'il y a deux jour: j'ai retrouvé mon joujou préféré complètement inanimé. Plus rien ne repondait (ni le clavier, ni en le branchant  au secteur, ni en le plugant à mon Mac).  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Je me voyais déjà envoyer mon petit bijou pour un séjour d'une longueur indéterminée (voir interminable) à au SAV d'Apple.

Je pris donc mon courage à deux mains et téléphona chez Apple. 30 min de communication avec le service technique m'ont permis de ressusciter le mort. Voilà la manip à suivre:

1)	Débrancher complètement l'iPod
2)	Tenir enfoncés simultanément les touches "Play" et "Menu" pendant 30 sec
3)	Brancher l'iPod au Mac.

Quel n'a pas été ma surprise de voir apparaître l'icone de l'iPod sur mon bureau
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  

A part ça, le technicien n'as pas pu me renseigner de ce qui est réellement arrivé. Il m'a simplement dit que c'était un problème répertorié...


----------



## Onra (27 Septembre 2002)

J'avais eu le même pbm au tout début lorsque je venais d'avoir mon iPod  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2002)

T'on était en "zombie mode" c'est a dire que la batterie était tellement vide qui lui était impossible de basculé sur une source d'alimentation ...


----------



## Onra (27 Septembre 2002)

Quand cela m'est arrivé, il ne me semble pas que c'était la batterie qui était vide. Je crois que mon iPod avait été allergique au disque firewire ice intercalé entre lui et le TI !!!


----------



## languedoc (28 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par citron:</font><hr />* Voilà deux semaines que j'ai mon iPod en poche, quel bonheur! Enfin jusqu'il y a deux jour: j'ai retrouvé mon joujou préféré complètement inanimé. Plus rien ne repondait (ni le clavier, ni en le branchant  au secteur, ni en le plugant à mon Mac).  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Je me voyais déjà envoyer mon petit bijou pour un séjour d'une longueur indéterminée (voir interminable) à au SAV d'Apple.
Je pris donc mon courage à deux mains et téléphona chez Apple. 30 min de communication avec le service technique m'ont permis de ressusciter le mort. Voilà la manip à suivre:

1)	Débrancher complètement l'iPod
2)	Tenir enfoncés simultanément les touches "Play" et "Menu" pendant 30 sec
3)	Brancher l'iPod au Mac.

Quel n'a pas été ma surprise de voir apparaître l'icone de l'iPod sur mon bureau
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  

A part ça, le technicien n'as pas pu me renseigner de ce qui est réellement arrivé. Il m'a simplement dit que c'était un problème répertorié...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, mais chez moi l'icône disparaît dès que la synchro avec iTunes s'est bien effectuée et je ne peux plus utiliser l'iPod comme disque dur. Avez-vous une solution ? Merci d'avance
Maurice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## sucellus (7 Octobre 2002)

Tu a bien verifier que l'option "utiliser comme disque dur" est cocher dans Itunes?


----------

